# Come on Italy.........



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

:gossip:LAST THREAD GOT NO ANSWERS, COME ON ITALY HELP ME OUT RE WHERE TO STAY IN ROME...as last thread read
Hi, new to this whole website and forum but making the best of it. Am travelling from Oz to UK in August this year with my hubby to see family and travelling back via Rome. Will be there from 4-11 Sept and want advice on places to stay (or not to stay). Vatican has no room, don't want to do backpackers (too old) ,but don't want to empty my purse either (haven't earnt my millions yet). Want to sight see most of the day, so accommodation is really just for place to shower and sleep that is safe to leave luggage in that is clean with a soft bed. Any suggestions? :gossip::gossip:


----------



## New Jersey Girl (May 29, 2011)

*Hotel Sonja is where I will be staying in July.*



my3152 said:


> :gossip:LAST THREAD GOT NO ANSWERS, COME ON ITALY HELP ME OUT RE WHERE TO STAY IN ROME...as last thread read
> Hi, new to this whole website and forum but making the best of it. Am travelling from Oz to UK in August this year with my hubby to see family and travelling back via Rome. Will be there from 4-11 Sept and want advice on places to stay (or not to stay). Vatican has no room, don't want to do backpackers (too old) ,but don't want to empty my purse either (haven't earnt my millions yet). Want to sight see most of the day, so accommodation is really just for place to shower and sleep that is safe to leave luggage in that is clean with a soft bed. Any suggestions? :gossip::gossip:


Go To Trip Advisor. com and see all the Hotel, ratings and Prices. Steve Reeves Website recommends, Hotel sonja, across from Opera House.


----------



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

New Jersey Girl said:


> Go To Trip Advisor. com and see all the Hotel, ratings and Prices. Steve Reeves Website recommends, Hotel sonja, across from Opera House.


Thanks for your suggestion of Hotel to stay in Rome. May I ask why you have decided to stay there? Have you stayed there previously or have you been given a personal reccommendation, or is this from your internet searching? As you are showing as expat in Italy, may I ask if you are actually living there and if so, what is your knowledge like of the "Must See" places in Rome as we only have 6 days there and want to make the best of it!!


----------



## New Jersey Girl (May 29, 2011)

*Hotel Sonja*



my3152 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion of Hotel to stay in Rome. May I ask why you have decided to stay there? Have you stayed there previously or have you been given a personal reccommendation, or is this from your internet searching? As you are showing as expat in Italy, may I ask if you are actually living there and if so, what is your knowledge like of the "Must See" places in Rome as we only have 6 days there and want to make the best of it!!


My Husband and two children and one of their friends ages 17,17, 25, are taking this trip to italy staying in Tropea (calabria) for 1 week in a Villa, and then on to Rome staying 3 days. I researched on all travel sites for about 8 months, before deceided on Hotel Sonja. My travel agent , whom only booked the airfare, suggested a hotel that was rated the same as Hotel Sonja but more expensive. I am booking three rooms. I wanted to Book the B&B that was recommeded but books one year in advance. since B&B's might not have anyone getting you at train station or airport, I felt in Rome to stay at Hotel. We are not Living in Italy, but plan while we are in Tropea to see Villas and Apartments for purchasing. My husband and I are 9 Years away from Retiring and Italy has alot of perks, not complaing too much about the usa, but this New Jersey Girl would like to live the dream , not just Dream the Dream.. Calabria is affordable if you want it to be.I was born in the US from Italian American Parents. My grandfather was never a US Citizen, neither was my husbands grandfather. Getting back to what we are going to be doing while in Rome. I booked on Viator, Skip the line: Vatican Museum walking Tour, Sistine Chapel, Raphaels rooms and St Peters, 
Skip the Line:Crypts and Catacombs,Colosseum Tour ,plus lower level,, and last Segway Tour around Rome.. These trips were expensive, but I dont like lines for hours, so on these tours we get right in. check this Viator site, I looked at other sites and this was the cheapest for the same Toursw, plus you book by credit card in us dollars . I hope this info can help. Let me know if I can give you anymore information.


----------



## my3152 (May 29, 2011)

New Jersey Girl said:


> My Husband and two children and one of their friends ages 17,17, 25, are taking this trip to italy staying in Tropea (calabria) for 1 week in a Villa, and then on to Rome staying 3 days. I researched on all travel sites for about 8 months, before deceided on Hotel Sonja. My travel agent , whom only booked the airfare, suggested a hotel that was rated the same as Hotel Sonja but more expensive. I am booking three rooms. I wanted to Book the B&B that was recommeded but books one year in advance. since B&B's might not have anyone getting you at train station or airport, I felt in Rome to stay at Hotel. We are not Living in Italy, but plan while we are in Tropea to see Villas and Apartments for purchasing. My husband and I are 9 Years away from Retiring and Italy has alot of perks, not complaing too much about the usa, but this New Jersey Girl would like to live the dream , not just Dream the Dream.. Calabria is affordable if you want it to be.I was born in the US from Italian American Parents. My grandfather was never a US Citizen, neither was my husbands grandfather. Getting back to what we are going to be doing while in Rome. I booked on Viator, Skip the line: Vatican Museum walking Tour, Sistine Chapel, Raphaels rooms and St Peters,
> Skip the Line:Crypts and Catacombs,Colosseum Tour ,plus lower level,, and last Segway Tour around Rome.. These trips were expensive, but I dont like lines for hours, so on these tours we get right in. check this Viator site, I looked at other sites and this was the cheapest for the same Toursw, plus you book by credit card in us dollars . I hope this info can help. Let me know if I can give you anymore information.


Thanks so much for info. The site you suggested is it just called Viator? I have found that if you try to cut and paste a web address into this forum it does not work, so that you have to type it in full. Sounds like you have booked sort of tours that we are likely to want. Will endeavour to check out website. Thanks again


----------



## New Jersey Girl (May 29, 2011)

*Site is Viator*



my3152 said:


> Thanks so much for info. The site you suggested is it just called Viator? I have found that if you try to cut and paste a web address into this forum it does not work, so that you have to type it in full. Sounds like you have booked sort of tours that we are likely to want. Will endeavour to check out website. Thanks again


I booked my Tours through Viator. They seemed to have the best prices compared to the other Tours Companies .


----------

